# R15 Rebate



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

How do we apply for the $100 rebate? Where/how do we get the form?

Thanks!


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Value electronics and DTV have them on their site. You have to have your first DTV bill showing the service added. Also heard DTV sends you the form


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ is correct.  many have posted that they printed the form off of D*'s website, mailed it and received the rebate without probs.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

the website for the rebate is www.directv.com/dvrrebate


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks to you kind people for the help!!!


----------



## jwheeler (Nov 23, 2005)

What is the average time it takes to recieve the rebate once submited


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jwheeler said:


> What is the average time it takes to recieve the rebate once submited


i have seen reports of as little as 3 wks.-8wks...........and yet, some have not gotten it back yet, even after 8 wks.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I mailed mine on 10-20-05 (rebate form printed from website) and received my $100 check today 11-26-05.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Oops. Sorry, mine was not for the R15 but for another R10 Direct TV TIVO. Just found this forum today and didn't pay close attention (just saw "rebate").... 

Just came over from the TIVO Community forum. Guess I'll lurk here now (but try to pay closer attention to the subject matter)


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Janice805 said:


> I mailed mine on 10-20-05 (rebate form printed from website) and received my $100 check today 11-26-05.


glad you got it back relatively quick.  that early xmas cash helps huh?


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

My sister got an R15 with the understanding that there was a $100 rebate. Now she is being told that the rebate is for new subscribers only. Is this true?


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Bogney said:


> My sister got an R15 with the understanding that there was a $100 rebate. Now she is being told that the rebate is for new subscribers only. Is this true?


No, that is not true. It is for anyone who buys the R-10 or R-15 and activates it!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe there is a limit of one rebate within some period of time, such as the past year or something like that.

Based on when she started service and what, if any, upgrades she has had since then, she may or may not be eligible for the R15 rebate.

Carl


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

I got my rebate today in the mail. Sent it in approx. 11/25.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Glad to hear it  Now enjoy your "Free DVR"


----------

